# board stolen?



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

uhhh lock it up?

10 dollar lock or out 500 bucks... its a no brainer


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah just lock it. I lock mine and it wasn't expensive but it looks really good and I don't have that kind of money to give away or replace.. that and no matter what it is it's pretty crap to have anything stolen from you!

I had a hire board stolen once.. but I'm guessing it was probably more of a mistaken identity then a theft.. as I hired it from the mountain and they had all burton boards for learn to ride.. so there was a crapload of them that looked realllly similar/identical.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nope, Honor Code. I've never locked my board up and I've never had it stolen or even scratched in the rack. I don't know anyone who's ever had their gear stolen. I guess it might be more common in the US.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Last yr at Squaw: Burton Custom w/ triads

This yr at Kirkwood. While checking up on me and my bro's boards ( locked up) A dude got his Custom stolen.

IIRC there was an operation out of Mission Viejo( S Orange Cty) that was punking boards at Bear. Found 7 boards.

1) Use board check in 2) lock. still easy to cut. it will prevent casual thieves ) always keep it with you or have someone in your group keep an eye

Even though I lock my board up I still constantly check up on it and keep it within eyesight whenever possible.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

snowdog said:


> Last yr at Squaw: Burton Custom w/ triads
> 
> This yr at Kirkwood. While checking up on me and my bro's boards ( locked up) A dude got his Custom stolen.
> 
> ...


Yeah people always selling boards on craigslist so I'd assume most of them are stolen. I really want a banana board but on top of me being nervous about owning 1 my girl just threw a fit when i mentioned to her I might wanna buy another board. I didnt even get to tell her how much it cost yet... Might have to buy 1 at full retail next year if i cant get 1 during the off season


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> Anybody ever got there board stolen while they were chillin in the lodge? I was looking at picking up that Lib tech skate banana board but I was thinking what if it got stolen at the lodge? id be out 500$ i spent on the board haha


I lock my board up everytime I go into the lodge but still worry that it can get stolen. So I try and keep an eye on it while eating or just keep checking on it often. I haven't used a board check yet so can't say anything about that.

Off topic but if you're looking at the Skate Banana, Wave Rave has the 152 for $282


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> Anybody ever got there board stolen while they were chillin in the lodge? I was looking at picking up that Lib tech skate banana board but I was thinking what if it got stolen at the lodge? id be out 500$ i spent on the board haha


No, but it happens all the time. Just ask the bartender.



bakesale said:


> Nope, Honor Code. I've never locked my board up and I've never had it stolen or even scratched in the rack. I don't know anyone who's ever had their gear stolen. I guess it might be more common in the US.


Thaz just ign't, ya'll. I don't hope you get your board stolen, but if you do you brought it on yourself.



Snowolf said:


> When riding, just lock the cable up on the rack. Most resorts have no problem with this so long as you take it with you before closing.


:thumbsup: You can bring a damn chain with you if you just leave it on the rack.



mOnky said:


> I lock my board up everytime I go into the lodge but still worry that it can get stolen. So I try and keep an eye on it while eating or just keep checking on it often. I haven't used a board check yet so can't say anything about that.


That's my current strategy. Lock it right by the window.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

The board check is dirt cheap when you consider everything. If your board is stolen your finished riding for the day. My board check is $15 with a season pass and only a few dollars with a day pass. I figure the cost of time and gas to get to the hill is more then that yet alone replacement cost of the board. Use the board check or lock them up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

If you do find the thief, how do you prove it is your board? Lots will say stickers, but that doesn't with no doubt prove anything. Both can claim the exact same thing on the board. 

Get the feeling most would take matter in their own hands. I was pretty pissed and would've acted irrationally. But assault is a serious charge.

Leaving a bike lock on the rack all day is an excellent idea.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

It's not just a problem in the US, it's a huuuge problem over here in the east.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

snowdog said:


> If you do find the thief, how do you prove it is your board? Lots will say stickers, but that doesn't with no doubt prove anything. Both can claim the exact same thing on the board.


I have my name written on the binding discs with a permanent marker a.k.a sharpie. And the discs have a screw on cover so it's not visible unless you take off the cover.

Scenario:
Thief steals my board even though it's locked.
I catch said thief with my board.
I call security or 5-0 & tail said thief.
Confront thief.

Me: Hey that's my board!
Thief: No it isn't, it's mine.
Officer: Is there any proof?
Me playing dumb: Umm it's my board, my size & bindings
Thief will say same thing
Officer: Can you prove it with any markings?
Me playing dumb: Umm not that I can think of?!
Thief will say same thing
Me: OHHHH wait a minute, take the binding off it has my name on it.
Thief gets free lift ticket.. to the police station :laugh:
Of course, I could be really F'd if it wasn't my board :dunno:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

max_tm said:


> It's not just a problem in the US, it's a huuuge problem over here in the east.


Yeah it's not so much of a US/Canada thing, I find that it's more resorts that are closer to big cities. Big cities have more crime which ends up spilling over into resorts.


----------



## Wreckoning (Dec 14, 2008)

mOnky said:


> I have my name written on the binding discs with a permanent marker a.k.a sharpie. And the discs have a screw on cover so it's not visible unless you take off the cover.


I may have to try this ... Also if you have a camera or camera phone, you could have a few pictures of your board setup with and without you in the pic taken at home and saved on the camera. A little harder for the thief to claim it is theirs if you have stronger visual proof.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Wreckoning said:


> I may have to try this ... Also if you have a camera or camera phone, you could have a few pictures of your board setup with and without you in the pic taken at home and saved on the camera. A little harder for the thief to claim it is theirs if you have stronger visual proof.


Already on my phone 
Took pics right after I had everything setup


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Most boards have serial numbers. Most boards also have warranties you can register with the mfg (which include a line for the serial numbers). Make a big stink and let the mfg settle it. Most of the time the thief will try to back out the moment he thinks the serial number can back it up.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Ive had the mistaken identity thing happen with a hire board once, came out from having lunch and saw a guy strapping into my board. went over and asked him and his board was in the next rack, it looked the same with hot pink bindings (you had the right to think you were the only guy on the mountain with hot pink bindings) and was from the same hire place.

Simple misunderstanding but it would have sucked if I didnt show up when I did!

Have my own board now and lock it every time it leaves my sight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

was up at Killington last weekend smoeone jacked my brandnew rome artifact


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Had a Burton Indie Wide 164 with salomon bindings stolen a year ago at Mt Snow. Asked my son to watch it while I ran in the lodge foe 5 minutes. He never saw it get lifted. Always lock the boards now.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought ski/board check was free?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It costs the hill $0 every time a board gets stolen.
It costs the hill $8+/hr to run a check-in.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Simple. You love it you lock it. First thing I did when my board came was go out and get a lock. Inexpensive insurance.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

would a simple cable bike lock do?
it's about 3/4 of an inch thick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> I thought ski/board check was free?


Depends on resort


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> would a simple cable bike lock do?
> it's about 3/4 of an inch thick.


thing about a lock is you want something that is lightweight and easy to carry in your pocket, a 3/4 inch bike chain is bulky and will do you an injury when you stack it.

me and my mates have got these little wire combination locks that are pretty much ideal, they are easy to cut through with a pair of wire cutters but practically all snowboard thefts are opportunistic crimes where someone just lifts it as they walk past, which is what these things will prevent.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

As snowolf said just get a good bike cable lock and leave it on the rack and pick it up before you go.
If they dont have people watching a ski check they definately dont have people monitoring ski racks to make sure people dont leave locks on them.
Now your boards locked and you arent stuck carrying a big lock in your pocket.

I just use ski check whenever i go somewhere or leave the board where i can see it if i need too. Although i dont bother with ski check at places like Skibowl anymore, every time i go there nobody is even at the ski check watching the boards..im like wtf? Lol.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Yesterday at Whiteface, I noticed a sign by the ski rack at the mid-mountain lodge that said that area was under camera surveillance. That seems like a great idea that could result in catching at least some of those board theiving assholes and ultimately making the rest think twice before snatching something that doesn't belong to them. We should start a campaign to make security cams at ski racks an industry standard...hell, most places already have snow cams for their web sites so it shouldn't be that much of an investment! Anyone have any info on whether cameras have reduced board thefts at their local mountain?


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

bakesale said:


> Nope, Honor Code. I've never locked my board up and I've never had it stolen or even scratched in the rack. I don't know anyone who's ever had their gear stolen. I guess it might be more common in the US.


you're in van? i guess you hit up grouse/seymour/cypress then. i'd watch it at cypress. heard of waay too many ppl's boards getting jacked there.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If there is one thing I learned from working in crappy houses in crappy neighborhoods for years it was this: If people want your stuff, they're _going_ to take it.

I'm not much one for breaking rules, but I take my board everywhere with me. If someone tells me I need to leave it outside, I guess I'll be eating my lunch in the snow. :dunno:


----------



## jjammerstg (Mar 15, 2009)

This is why you don't steal boards! I was walkin back to my truck after a long day at keystone saw a kid grab a board off the board rack outside of starbucks with his friends and they started walkin towards the parking lot right behind me as well. I thought nothin off it just figured they were done for the day as well. Next thing i hear was a dude running up yellin at one of the kids saying thats my board. The kid said no its mine, but... the board had tons of custom stickers all over it and could not be mistaken as a duplicate board. I turned around to see how this would unfold and the guy grabbed his board outta the kids hands and took a nice baseball swing at the kids head with the base of the board, bam! knocked out cold, i don't think that kid will try and steal a board again.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

jjammerstg said:


> This is why you don't steal boards! I was walkin back to my truck after a long day at keystone saw a kid grab a board off the board rack outside of starbucks with his friends and they started walkin towards the parking lot right behind me as well. I thought nothin off it just figured they were done for the day as well. Next thing i hear was a dude running up yellin at one of the kids saying thats my board. The kid said no its mine, but... the board had tons of custom stickers all over it and could not be mistaken as a duplicate board. I turned around to see how this would unfold and the guy grabbed his board outta the kids hands and took a nice baseball swing at the kids head with the base of the board, bam! knocked out cold, i don't think that kid will try and steal a board again.


Serves the kid right.. :cheeky4:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I def lock my stuff up...

I know a girl here in CO that's had 2 boards stolen this year, and several others that have gotten a board stolen this season alone.... It absolutely happens


----------

